

Does Silicon Valley Have an Insider Trading Problem? - trotsky
http://www.cnbc.com/id/42377452

======
mtalantikite
The author should mention that to trade on these alternative markets one must
be an accredited investor (ie have a net worth of $1 million or earn $200k per
year). He kind of makes it sound like any employee with equity could take
advantage of privileged information.

But that's not the case, and if I wanted to buy into these companies, for any
reason, I couldn't because I'm not sufficiently wealthy enough. That's too
bad, because I'm certainly much more educated about this world than I am the
general public market.

